# KC Style Rib Recipe Out of Newspaper



## silverwolf636 (Dec 20, 2009)

Here is a recipe that I recently cut out of the newspaper.  I have tried it and it is good.  
 It's titled: “The Perfect Kansas City Ribs”
Spare Ribs (not baby back ribs)
 KC Style Rib Rub
 ½ cup Brown Sugar or raw cane sugar
 ¼ cup Hungarian paprika
 1 tbl black pepper
 1 tbl Kosher salt
 1 tbl chili powder
 1 tbl garlic powder
 1 tbl onion powder
 1 tsp cayenne pepper


 Finishing Sauce
 12 oz. Barbecue sauce (favorite store brand or homemade)
 3 oz. Vinegar
 3 oz. Honey
 ½ tbl rib rub


 The night before smoking the ribs, slather both sides of favorite cut ribs with mustard and coat generously with rib rub.  
 Try and keep the smoker at 225 degrees. 
 Smoke the ribs 4 – 6 hours depending on the size and type.  
 If saucing ribs, do not apply until the last 15 minutes of the smoke.  


 Someone may already have this but I thought I would share it anyway.  


 --ray--


----------



## treegje (Dec 20, 2009)

thanks for the recipe
thanks for sharing


----------

